# Newbee status



## woofboxer (Sep 13, 2006)

How long do you have to remain as a member of this underclass?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

50 posts


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> 50 posts


So get posting :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 posts
> ...


You will soon have too much time on your hands ,, just like yellow tt :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


He has nowt else better to do while at work.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

XTR said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes he has !!!!! eat pies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


and davedg :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Now you are talking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please stop talking about pies KMP doesn't like it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Please stop talking about pies KMP doesn't like it


Sorry hangs head in shame 

Like thats going to happen :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Please stop talking about pies KMP doesn't like it


Yes and he doesn't like the vw eos ,,,, but he is buying a golf :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't take the pie bait Andy    ,,,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Don't take the pie bait Andy    ,,,


Cant help it Dave pie and bait are to of my fave words more so when the to are used together


----------



## woofboxer (Sep 13, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 posts
> ...


50 posts eh.

Okay - so what is your favourite colour TT then?

Oh and how many miles is it before I need to change my cambelt?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

woofboxer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


Yellow 
60000
only 13 to go :wink:


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

best colour is avus silver, need to build my posts up 2 :lol: :lol:


----------

